# Starting work on the 66 GTO!



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my first post outside the introduction thread. I have owned muscle cars since I was 13 years old and have loved them all for all different reasons. This is my first GTO and am very excited to get started on it. It has been sitting in a garage for what the 2nd owner tells me is about 17 years! I dug it out of it's hiding place wedged between washing machines, refrigerators, bikes etc! Luckily it was inside out of the weather.

From what the owner told me, it has a 400 from a '70 GTO and the original Muncie 4 speed transmission. This weekend I am going to take a good look at the top end and bottom end of the motor, the fluids, wiring and if everything looks to be in good shape, I'll got through the normal "barn find" checklist and see if I can get it started!

Plans for now are to get it running and driving, work on the interior and get the body work done slowly. Rust in minimal on the body, but it will need floors in the rear. It's not going to be a frame-off, just a nice driver. My problem is, when I make a car too nice, I don't drive it


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I might just leave the body as is and put a sealer on it to keep the worn "rat-rod" look. Then I would do any floor repairs and then go through it front to back doing brakes, updating to front discs & master cyl., rebuild the suspension, add front & rear sway bars for handling, and then build a moderate HP 461CI using your present engine and a rotating stroker kit.


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey Jim, LOVE the idea! I was thinking along the same lines. I had some time today so I went ahead and rebuilt all the brakes and put on a new booster and Master! I am trying to get it running and driving as soon as I can since the weather is nice in Florida


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

A better picture of the engine before I start working on it.


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

I spent the weekend working on the GTO! I pulled the top end of the motor apart and everything looked surprisingly good! I cleaned everything up, put in new gaskets in where needed, painted and put it all back together. I was also able to put in a new brake booster, master and changed lines where needed. While working on the brakes, i replaced all the wheel cylinders and pads.

I set the distributor to 12 deg BTC after priming the oil pump and IT STARTED RIGHT UP!!!

For one muffler being blown out, it sounds really good! I took it for a yard drive and was all good. It has been a while since I have driven a V-Gate 4-speed shifter, but it came back quickly 

Next step is to fine tune the timing and carb and take it on the road!




























Here is a video of the motor running...
https://goo.gl/photos/CF4cKk2tDhhxFKQD6


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like good progress. You don't have to restore the car to enjoy it. I'd do what I can to tackle any rust problems so they don't continue to rot. I ran my '68 Lemans like that, grey primer, dents, surface rust, ratty interior, etc., but rebuilt the chassis components, engine, new clutch, exhaust, etc. Drove it about 7-8 years. Now I am doing the long term frame off rebuild that will be more hot rod than anything original. I just hate it as it is probably going to be a 5-7 year project whereas before I was driving it.


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, I like driving them too much to wait for a restoration  I only have one car that I don't drive in the rain...my '69 Mach 1 that I bought when I was 13 and recently did a full restoration on.


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

The front end looks high to me, thinking about putting in some 2" lowering springs in front and finding some nice wheels/tires.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Really like your car! I also agree to get it driving...reliable and enjoy it...

Clear coating and keeping that old look can be too cool for school!

You are on the right things already....you should have a blast...

Too perfect is not always as fun!


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

Had some Weld Race Stars in the garage...tried them on and they look pretty good! I am really thinking I need to lower the front end...will do some research on lowering springs vs. drop spindles.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Front tires look pretty small. Maybe some larger tires will fill the space better?


----------



## Ed-PV (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukee said:


> Front tires look pretty small. Maybe some larger tires will fill the space better?


I lowered the front with some lowering springs and put some larger wheels/tires on it and it looks MUCH better! I also replaced the V-Gate shifter with a Hurst competition plus shifter and am enjoying driving it!


----------

